# Champions League 14-15 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2009)

14 Apr 19:45 Bayern Munich v Barcelona  2.87 3.50 2.37   
14 Apr 19:45 Chelsea v Liverpool  2.30 3.25 3.25  
15 Apr 19:45 Arsenal v Villarreal  1.44 4.50 7.00  
15 Apr 19:45 FC Porto v Man Utd  3.60 3.40 2.10


----------



## magooos (Apr 14, 2009)

i would say liverpool will win because they need to put 3 goals so they may get 1-2 and win the game.
chelsea will think defensive.
I think draw is out of the picture. it may rather go as liverpool will attack too much and chelsea will hit them in the back and just win it again.
bolton proved to liverpool fans that it is possible to put 3 in on Stamford Bridge.

odds on 3-0 victory for liverpool : 45.00

ill say bayern - barca X
porto - man utd X
arsenal - villarreal 1


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 14, 2009)

magooos said:
			
		

> i would say liverpool will win because they need to put 3 goals so they may get 1-2 and win the game.
> chelsea will think defensive.
> I think draw is out of the picture. it may rather go as liverpool will attack too much and chelsea will hit them in the back and just win it again.
> bolton proved to liverpool fans that it is possible to put 3 in on Stamford Bridge.
> ...



What bookie do you use?

I'm on Liverpool too, but I still think Chelsea will qualify, probably 1-2.


----------



## Anggun (Apr 14, 2009)

Barcelona are on top form and I don't see why they would stop now.  Probably another over 2.5 goals. However Marquez is suspended and if they decide to rest the top players... I'm taking over 2.5 instead of Barcelona win as I believe there will be a lot of goals again. Bayern at home can score a goal too.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Im also on over 2.5 on barca bayern @1.69
Both teams have high scoring matches in Champions League. Bayern will play for their honor.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 14, 2009)

4-4, so we were wrong for the high scoring match...


----------



## free bet (Apr 15, 2009)

that was just truly amazing what Chelsea managed to do. They pulled off one of the best matches against the mighty reds and took them out...


----------



## adyNo1 (Apr 15, 2009)

I think Porto will make a great match today.They have a good squad and maybe  with a  bit of luck they will reach the semi-finals.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 15, 2009)

Berbatov will play. Manchester United to win. I still think they will qualify.


----------



## dragostei (Apr 15, 2009)

Again three british clubs in semi finals - enormous dominance last couple of years!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 16, 2009)

dragostei said:
			
		

> Again three british clubs in semi finals - enormous dominance last couple of years!



Well, it's a shame Barcelona will win it though


----------

